# has anyone got Crohn's disease and trying for IVF?



## christel22 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this site. I am going to try my first IVF treatment in about 3 months. I suffer from Crohn's disease and wonder what my chances are at getting pregnant as I feel quite weak at the moment.
Has anyone shared the same experience as me?
Thanks for your replies.
Christel22.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Christel and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'm sorry to hear how you are feeling, sending you hugs and lots of strength for the next stage in your life 
There are actually quite a few members on FF who live with Crohn's, so you're not on your own hun  Probably the best way to find others in your situation is to use the search tab at the top of the page. 
If you tap 'Crohns' in then you will see that there are over 230 topics already discussed. If you feel like you'd like to approach a member then simply click on their name on the left and click send message. 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE
(There may be some questions unanswered - which you could ask your consultant next time you meet)

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE
(Keeping a diary can be really therapeutic, writing your emotions down and sharing your journey etc, or simply read others diaries  )

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

